# baby tortoise pics and my other large area for my big ones!



## spikethebest (Aug 28, 2007)

[IMG=640x480]http://i12.tinypic.com/4u3xv7q.jpg[/IMG]
my lovely girl friend ileana
[IMG=640x480]http://i9.tinypic.com/4kdfrb6.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG=640x480]http://i12.tinypic.com/4qdz6rn.jpg[/IMG]
my friends house where i keep my 2 large deserts and 2 medium sulcatas
[IMG=640x480]http://i15.tinypic.com/52aq5hf.jpg[/IMG]
some greens for my torts to eat
[IMG=640x480]http://i16.tinypic.com/6cebzog.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## 101isthebest (Aug 28, 2007)

i think u should have grass where the sulcatas are located. at least a patch. sulcatas need to consume a lot of grasses.=]


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 29, 2007)

101isthebest said:


> i think u should have grass where the sulcatas are located. at least a patch. sulcatas need to consume a lot of grasses.=]



you are very correct, but there is no watering system where the torts are, so i provide a huge amount of Timothy grass and i let them walk around the grass, and when the lawn gets mowed, i throw the clippings in their home. they get plenty of grass in their diet. thank you for looking out.


----------



## Josh (Aug 29, 2007)

nice photos, spike! all these photos are at your friends house? how many do you keep total at your house?


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 29, 2007)

i have 5 russians, one african spurred, 4 turtles, 6 RES, 1 soft shelled, at my house, and my mom feeds them daily and i take care of things on the weekend. 

at my friends house where i stay during the week i have 8 (2 large, 6 babies) desert tortoises, and 2 sulcatas. 

and my girl friend takes care of 2 baby sulcatas and 1 baby leopard

at my university on a friend's work desk i have 2 baby RES


----------



## Jentortmom (Aug 29, 2007)

Wow you have them all over. I wish I could get people to take some. My parents have 5 acres just sitting there. I am working on them though maybe one day. Love the torts they look so cute.


----------



## Josh (Aug 29, 2007)

i can't wait to see photos of those DT babies


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 30, 2007)

i have 2 pics with some DT babies already up, it is of my girl friend holding them. Those are my smaller younger ones. i have two sets of DT babies.


----------



## Rees2 (Aug 30, 2007)

Right at the front of the truck is there FIRE.Wow those tortoises are really spoiled they have A huge habitat.


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 30, 2007)

haha no, its just the sun hitting the fence and the truck and some wood. but that does look pretty cool. but actually we did have a huge fire down the street. socali is always burning up especially during this time of the year.


----------



## Jentortmom (Aug 30, 2007)

That looks cool though. So did you hatch all those babies or did you adopt them??


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 30, 2007)

i hatched some (the DT) and adopted some (the non-DT) as well.


----------



## Jentortmom (Aug 30, 2007)

Do you still have DT hatchlings?


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 30, 2007)

yes of course i have 6 and 7 as eggs in an incubator


----------



## Josh (Aug 30, 2007)

6 and 7 as eggs? i dont get it...


----------



## Rees2 (Aug 30, 2007)

So you have 6 torts and 7 eggs?Good im scared of fires now after seeing fire as tall as the trees.


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 30, 2007)

i have 6 walking eating pooping breathing desert tortoise hatchlings....

and i have 7 eggs and are that undergoing mitosis


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 30, 2007)

if anyone of you want a possible desert tortoise i have started a waiting list. 

no guarrentees any will hatch..but if they do...

i already have 2 spots filled.... 5 left... first come first serve... and it is illegal for me to accept money for these so dont offer


----------

